# Hot chocolate how to make.



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

He everyone

Not sure where this should be posted. Hope here is ok.

In this cold weather I crave a nice hot chocolate.

I make pretty bad hot chocolate.

Have looked on YouTube and there seems to not be much on how to make a good one.

Do I steam the milk with the chocolate in it?

Do I make a paste first? If so with water or with milk?

How do I stop the glass getting supper gummed up?

Help me please. ANY advice would be welcome.

the* Forum Cat*


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

grate the chocolate, steam the milk, stir in


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Or...

50:50 mix of Cadbury's powder in the purple tin & the bournville in the red tin.

Add some of this (amount is your call) to the mug, add a little milk & mix to resemble a shot.

then steam milk & pour...

easier option is on is to add ahocilate powder to the milk just when steaming. First option is better IMO.

I like to add grated dark chocolate to the top of either the shot or the drink at the end.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

To stop the glass getting 'gummed up'... make the shot thick... steam milk, add a splash of steamed milk & mix mix mix with a spoon... then pour your 'art'


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

12g 85% green and blacks dark chocolate (I like it dark, unlike my coffee!), chopped up finely with a knife (or grated). Place in 150ml cup and cover with milk. Microwave until warm and melted. Stir thoroughly to remove lumps. Steam milk and pour to around half full. Stir thoroughly again. Now pour your pattern.


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

fluffles said:


> 12g 85% green and blacks dark chocolate (I like it dark, unlike my coffee!), chopped up finely with a knife (or grated). Place in 150ml cup and cover with milk. Microwave until warm and melted. Stir thoroughly to remove lumps. Steam milk and pour to around half full. Stir thoroughly again. Now pour your pattern.


That is a really really nice chocolate.


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

There is much here for me to try.

Maybe I am not stirring enough.

I add three heaped spoons of chocolate powder to a glass. Add hot water to make a paste, then add steamed milk. I then stir.

The result is gritty, and the bottom of the glass is gummed up and I am not a happy puss.

I will experiment using some of the tips you have given


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ive got some green and blacks stuff, i mix it with a teaspoon of hot water to get a base then the rest is steamed milk.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I use Twinings Hot Chocolate

Prep -

Just under half of milk in a cup, microwave 35 seconds.

Add 6 heaped teaspoons of hot chocolate and stir.

Then

35 seconds in the microwave again and it turns into a wonderful gloopy paste. You can tell if its the right temp if the chocolate paste should have crawled up the sides of the cup

At the same time, get some more milk and put in a steam jug to microfoam.

Combine the two and you get Hot Chocolate heaven.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

LIdl were selling a 95% chocolate bar (JD Gross) pre-Xmas. Not sure if it's still in stock....


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

James Gourmet or Hasslachers chocolate make a really good hot choc


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Montezumas hot chocolate discs 

smash in to cup, add steamed milk and stir. Easy


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Another recommendation for James Gourmet Hot Chocolate here.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

two heaped teaspoons twinings choc powder added to cold milk in the jug

Steam until nice and hot and smooth

poor into cup = happy daughter


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

working dog said:


> Hasslachers chocolate make a really good hot choc


I was given the bars from Hasslachers but didn't get on brilliantly with it. Did you have that, how are you making it, if yes?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

ForumCat said:


> There is much here for me to try.
> 
> Maybe I am not stirring enough.
> 
> ...


I find you need to stir a lot more than you think, but I guess it depends on what form your chocolate comes in, there are many different types (from powder to chunks)


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

ForumCat said:


> That is a really really nice chocolate.


There's a reason I photographed it, they don't always look like that


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Green and Blacks cocoa (harder to find than the hot chocolate mix with added sugar - but often in larger supermarkets), 1 heaped tsp into approx 300ml of milk + sweetener to taste is a great way to keep the sugar down.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I was given the bars from Hasslachers but didn't get on brilliantly with it. Did you have that, how are you making it, if yes?


Havent used it for a while. Id grate two or three chunks and steam in milk. Cant remember having a bad cup with this


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

I use the hot water dispenser to melt the chocolate and make a small amount of paste in the bottom of the cup, then just use steamed milk with a stir half way through. I tried treating it like an espresso shot but it's too thick to use the exact same pouring technique.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

I keep 3 or 4 different chocolate powders because people have different preferences, I don't make chocolate often but when I do when my method is make a past, integrate it then steam. Basically heat half an espresso cup of milk using the steam wand until not quite hot but enough for the powder to melt in, then tip back and forth between the cup and the jug of milk, then steam the chocolate milk. Kids especially love being given the jug and espresso cup to pour their own, also means it cools quicker for them. Sort of toy tea-set psychology I guess. One mate came round a while ago to pick up a bit of DIY kit (I forget what it was) and had his 4-yr old daughter with him, shy compared with her older sisters apparently. Once sat with jug and cup she never stopped chatting


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

My absolute ultimate hot chocolate:

Syrup:

50g high quality cocoa powder

20g dark muscovado sugar

25ml bourbon

25ml hot milk

- mix into a paste and continue stirring until smooth and transfer into a martini glass.

Milk:

50g caramelised white chocolate, crushed

150ml high quality whole milk

- steam the two together as you would for a cappuccino

- pour white chocolate milk into paste as you would a latte (sick latte art is a must)

Smashing.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow that sounds like liquid crack!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Faff tastic that one.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Jony said:


> Faff tastic that one.


About as much faff as a flat white


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

ohhh


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

https://www.hotelchocolat.com/uk/velvetiser-hot-chocolate-machine.html

Looks the same as the Dualit milk frother just redesigned. No different to putting milk in a pan on the hob and stirring constantly over a low heat.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Wife wanted velvetiser thing above for bday, I got the same hotel chocolate, they sell in a larger pot was about £9, which is actual grated chocolate and used hot steamed milk a bit of perfecting but sure was good and no bits or anything left like you get with powders. Better than another gadget on counter!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Hotmetalette got very lucky this Christmas, as one of her friends received the abovementioned Hotel Chocolat 'Velvetiser' but doesn't like hot choc! So this kind person gave it to SWMBO.

It's essentially a slightly larger version of an Aeroccino type milk frother, with a capacity of a whole mugful, snazzy handle and a different kind of whizzer/stirrer insert. It came with a number of sachets of Hotel Chocolat grated choc, including a 100% (ie unsweetened) one with tasting notes of berries and leather! It does have some inherent sweetness and acidity, but wants half a teaspoon of demerara really. The others are sweeter, creamy and smooth. We kind of like it. Plus I'm sure you could put whatever chocolate you like in it so long as it's powdered or grated. Equally, all the ways of making choc listed above are there if you haven't got one of these.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I read that as you call your wife hot omelette lol! Thats good then got to try out for free!

Yeah this is the same stuff I bought a bigger pot of they sell it in sachets measured out already to. I got the salted caramel and its very nice.

It did say not to use other chocolate as it might not work so well or damage it lol, hhhhmmm think they want you to only but theirs!

Did you think the whizzer added much to it?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good to know you don't have to buy the sachets. We'll figure out which kind she likes (prob salted caramel) and get a pot of it. The thing does seem to whip it nice and creamy (compared to hot milk & Cadbury powder in a saucepan). Hot omelette! LOL well she is Spanish...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Sammy87 (Feb 1, 2019)

Monbana do an excellent hot chocolte about 25g mixed into a paste with 250ml of steamed milk on top and you can't go wrong


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Good to know you don't have to buy the sachets. We'll figure out which kind she likes (prob salted caramel) and get a pot of it. The thing does seem to whip it nice and creamy (compared to hot milk & Cadbury powder in a saucepan). Hot omelette! LOL well she is Spanish...
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Yea it was £9 on amazon not sure if best price, im just dreading any more gadgets and the need to clean it and store it etc! lol. hehe well thats good she is Spanish phew!


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

lee1980 said:


> Yea it was £9 on amazon not sure if best price, im just dreading any more gadgets and the need to clean it and store it etc! lol. hehe well thats good she is Spanish phew!


Confucious he say "The man who dies with the most gadgets wins"


----------



## OhhEnnEmm (Feb 12, 2019)

All these methods of making hot chocolate and I just bang it all in a mug with hot water...

Though having said that, I only ever make it for the kids & they don't seem to mind!

Never been a big hot chocolate fan, but I love a nice mocha


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks to this thread, I used these bad boys.

20g in a small cup

Tiny amount of milk

Microwave to melt

Mix to a paste

Add some steamed milk and mix to make a shot consistency

Pour your art, or fail.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

no milk used here. 100% Cacao, water and something to sweeten if you like.

recipe here https://www.williescacao.com/recipes/hot-chocolate/

Way way better than any recipe that uses milk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> Green and Blacks cocoa (harder to find than the hot chocolate mix with added sugar - but often in larger supermarkets), 1 heaped tsp into approx 300ml of milk + sweetener to taste is a great way to keep the sugar down.


.


----------

